# A new Cyberpunk RPG is available



## ss2020 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi all,
 I thought I would share this. A new game company has come out with a new version of Cyberpunk, It is really cool. Here is the link.


----------



## AllegedObserver (Dec 22, 2017)

Cheaper to buy it on their website ($25) instead of Amazon ($35)... also I find it funny that a company releasing a Cyberpunk game doesn't offer it in a digital format.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2017)

Would that be your book, Scott?

I’ll slip this over to the publisher promotions forum for you.


----------



## ss2020 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yup, that it is.


----------

